# Comments from passers by on our detailing...



## kashcheema (Dec 20, 2010)

I, like many (all) of you on here like to keep our car's clean, waxed, etc. Some people call it OCD, I call it "I spent thousands of £ on my car, so it's my prerogative I keep it clean, ain't nobody going to be cleaning MY car!" But do you guys get comments from passers by/those who live in your road?! I try to wash my car every week and top up with wax/QD spray every fortnight and every week I get the same comment from the SAME guy-"you're going to strip the paint of that car with all that wax". My thought in my head is "no sir, it's a wax, it protects the paint, not remove it!" Lo and behold, he is back the next week. So list what comments you guys get or are used to...

Oh and another one "you have too much time on your hands", or "my car's next!"


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yep, they knock it until they want their cars done.


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

I usually get this from the next door neighbour :

Them : You can do ours when you finish yours

Me : Haha (slight laugh)

Them : No im serious

Me : Goes inside

Sorry but if he uses one brush and one bucket to clean the whole of his car, he doesnt deserve my help.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

I just do theirs too - and they love it!

I'd be worried if they didn't comment - then I'd know I lost the bug! Any comments just make me smile because I know it means they are noticing, so I take all of them as compliments, irrespective of what they say! simples!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## kashcheema (Dec 20, 2010)

They DO knock it! I can honestly say that my car, 57 plate panther black focus is in the best shape interior and exterior wise in my road, hell in the 2-3 surrounding roads! After purchasing a house, a car is likely to be your next biggest investment, amazes me how people treat their cars...sheeshh!


----------



## kashcheema (Dec 20, 2010)

modd1uk said:


> I usually get this from the next door neighbour :
> 
> Them : You can do ours when you finish yours
> 
> ...


Haha I get that too from the fella down the road, he uses washing up liquid in a washing bowl and a table cloth, I advised him that washing with such items isn't a good idea, he didn't listen, so I just let him be


----------



## kashcheema (Dec 20, 2010)

CliveP said:


> I just do theirs too - and they love it!
> 
> I'd be worried if they didn't comment - then I'd know I lost the bug! Any comments just make me smile because I know it means they are noticing, so I take all of them as compliments, irrespective of what they say! simples!
> 
> ...


I agree, great point Clive. I like to crack on at the break of dawn on the weekend, when I see people look out of their window at 8am washing my car, either they are thinking 1) wow that's commitment or 2) what an idiot, hasn't he got better things to do. Either way, it's all good.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I got a comment this morning when snow foaming my car that i'd be better going to the IMO wash in town ... ... ... yeah, that'll be right









Makes me shudder to think I used to take my car through that abomination before I knew any better.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Always get at at least one person who comments, I just smile and carry on.


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

DW58 said:


> Yep, they knock it until they want their cars done.


hit the nail on the head .


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Them: You can do mine next.
Me: I've got about 3 in the queue, if you can afford me you can be number 4.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Got it this morning when claying the dodge 

Him - That car will be grey when your finished, you'll strip all the paint off it!

Me - Na, she will be alright she loves it ( yes i am mad ) 

Him - Whats the point it only gets dirty again 

Me - same as us but we still keep washing and changing clothes!!! 

Him - Oh yeah never thought of it like that?

And just to cap it off he drives a 99 ford fiesta with the grill missing, dull swirl city paint work and a bad boy exhaust?

I think my detailing kit is worth more then his car :lol:


----------



## kashcheema (Dec 20, 2010)

kempe said:


> Got it this morning when claying the dodge
> 
> Him - That car will be grey when your finished, you'll strip all the paint off it!
> 
> ...


Second all you said, I just humour them! Fella down my road with a '93 Nissan Micra always throws silly comments my way:

Him: Don't you spend more time on your car than at work?
Me: Yes I do a 40hour week on my car and work for 4 hours.
Him: (Wry laugh)

And funny thing is he locks it up with 3 different locking mechanisms; key lock (not central locking), steering wheel lock (I thought they were obsolete by now!) and a gearstick chain! I think if his car was to get broken into, they would probably take the security items!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I get that from the two Chav brothers next door but one who drive P & R-reg Corsas with exhausts which cost more than the cars themselves. I had a good laugh a few weeks ago when one of them wrapped his car round a neighbourhood tree when he lost it on ice coming out of his own driveway too quickly.


----------



## kashcheema (Dec 20, 2010)

DW58 said:


> I get that from the two Chav brothers next door but one who drive P & R-reg Corsas with exhausts which cost more than the cars themselves. I had a good laugh a few weeks ago when one of them wrapped his car round a neighbourhood tree when he lost it on ice coming out of his own driveway too quickly.


Do they rev the engine unnecessarily and play "Like a G6" out loud on subwoofers bigger than their cars?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

How did you guess, you must know the little pr*cks


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

kashcheema said:


> Do they rev the engine unnecessarily and play "Like a G6" out loud on subwoofers bigger than their cars?


Whats wrong with like a g6


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

CliveP said:


> *I just do theirs too - and they love it!*
> 
> I'd be worried if they didn't comment - then I'd know I lost the bug! Any comments just make me smile because I know it means they are noticing, so I take all of them as compliments, irrespective of what they say! simples!
> 
> ...


Heh heh , the other saturday I noticed the neighbour go down the back (as he usually does) but didn't note the car coming up the right of way, never thought anymore of it until a few hours later when I was going to the shops and noticed he has spent all morning trying to clean the car (I usually do it and have it great in under an hour)
I commented jokingly and said " running a competition with me? "
He replied I don't know how you can enjoy doing this 

He was struggling away ...shame


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

My neighbour always comments when Im cleaning the cars and telling me I'm mad 

Once I said to him , would you prefer it if I sold drugs to the local kids ? 

I'm not hurting anyone , I think it's a pride thing and I am proud


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Have a guy who lives across the road from me who washes his car with a washing bowl of fairy using his yard brush!!!
I said to him one week that he's not doing it any favors cleaning it like that, to which he replied, what do you do different than me?
I polish mine after a was for a start!

He then naffed off back in doors only to come out with a duster and a can of furniture polish (and not even Pledge or Mr Shean!) and started to "polish" his shed.

Good job i was wearing dark pants as i pee'd myself laughing!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Have you got shares in autoglym? 

One neighbour actually got me to do a basic wash on there car the other weekend!


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Aside from the already mentioned "can you do mine next?" there's the classic "Youll make it rain!" and "your gunna wash that van of yours away soon!".

I had to pop out one Saturday just passed and it been raining and there was still light drizzle and as i was about to get in the van a bloke from up the road said "you can't go out in this, the puddles will make it dirty!" :lol:

One woman said i had a car washing 'feetish', similar to a fetish maybe? I dunno :lol:

Like most of you lot its all light hearted banter... Its good to have a laugh!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh dear didn't mean to thank you ^^^^^ bloody iPad buttons


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

they just dont like the fact that our cars are cleaner then the ones there driving :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

jomo said:


> Have a guy who lives across the road from me who washes his car with a washing bowl of fairy using his yard brush!!!
> I said to him one week that he's not doing it any favors cleaning it like that, to which he replied, what do you do different than me?
> I polish mine after a was for a start!
> 
> ...


That's one of the best posts I've seen in ages


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

More than a few years ago, when I used to wash it every week, someone came to visit in our block of flats.

Her little girl said: "Mummy, that's the shiniest car I've ever seen!"

Gave it an extra bit of love that day


----------



## tuktuk (Jul 28, 2010)

I often get the - "you will take all the paint off it" line


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I've only ever had positive comments. Given that I start really early, by the time I'm buffing off the wax, it's 10am.

I've had a couple of women say "Nice car" as they walk past.

There've been several couples talking to each other about my car, and how it's great that I'm spending my money on the car rather than drugs or other stuff(!).

I've had two people shouting out of their cars as they drive by that they like how shiny/clean it looks.

I've had one guy stop and use the front wing to comb his hair. I've no idea whether he was just taking the **** or being serious.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

stealthwolf said:


> I've only ever had positive comments. Given that I start really early, by the time I'm buffing off the wax, it's 10am.
> 
> I've had a couple of women say "Nice car" as they walk past.
> 
> ...


Should of said you sell more drugs with a clean car :lol:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

I had one of my neibours come over while i was actually on the makita, paint correcting, after i put it down he said "the car doesn't need it", so i tried to point out a few light swirls, which were quite obvious, he actually thought they were the metallic in the paint:wall:, at that point i said "oh right, thanks for letting me know" i've been wasting my time!!! he wondered why i carried on i think :lol:


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

I shoot them and bury them under my vegetable patch. 

They sometimes speak shi* to may as well do the job of it.

I now in summer have nice big carrots, neeps, potatoes and if I am actually able to catch one in the highlands they will go well with a nice haggis.


----------



## dannyson (Aug 31, 2010)

neeps? - what the hell are neeps?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Some of you might have seen one of these at The Autosport International Show over the weekend on BMW UK's Stand.










Well...I was looking after it over the course of the weekend and there were so many people who thought I was stupid, mad, blind, crazy etc etc for wiping it down from time to time.

The usual was "you'll never get a shine out of that you idiot, its matt"

REALLY?!!?

argh i could have wrung some necks at the weekend on the public days!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

A Fast Sloth said:


> I shoot them and bury them under my vegetable patch.
> 
> They sometimes speak shi* to may as well do the job of it.
> 
> I now in summer have nice big carrots, neeps, potatoes and if I am actually able to catch one in the highlands they will go well with a nice haggis.


Tough job, catching those haggis though... very nimble little buggers!!!!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Mine shout at me for getting a drip of water on their drive. Got to love shared driveways with a slight slant away from our drive....

Just reply by saying "Look gravity isnt just something I invent. Its the LAW!" :lol:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

dannyson said:


> neeps? - what the hell are neeps?


Afa fine loon! Thats fit they are! :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

It's hellish when they divnae ken fit neeps are


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

kempe said:


> Got it this morning when claying the dodge
> 
> Him - That car will be grey when your finished, you'll strip all the paint off it!
> 
> ...


LMFAO i burst out laughin at this reply so much i think a little bit of pee came out then.haha


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

ive had one or 2 nice comments just after cleaning it
had an old women say i had a lovely car when i was filling which freaked me out as it was right out of the blue
then had some 3 year old go mental shouting "mum,mum look its a mini" then ran straight to my car to get a look at it,i could stop laughing at how excited the wee man was at seeing my car,so had a big cheeser for the rest of the day:lol::lol:


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

I always get people complementing me, and they ask how I get my car to bead water.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

dannyson said:


> neeps? - what the hell are neeps?


They go with tatties :thumb:


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

I thought they were nips?


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

i still get remarks from next door, and of course from the public when out working mobile.

The norm is, "you cant make that look any better" i just say, "come back in a few hours and see that you think"

the ones who come back eat their hat, others think am bad. But passion is what detailing is all about :thumb:

Some people just dont have a clue. But, thats life.

Keep up the "OCD" cleaning up guys :lol:


----------



## kashcheema (Dec 20, 2010)

Another one is "how come those little bubbles of water sit on your car when it rains, and then sheet off when you drive off?" My reply is "Megs #16 my dear." And "how come your car is so shiny and paint smooth and mine isnt?" I say "because I look after my expensive investment." The look I get after that reply, because they know I am right!


----------



## kashcheema (Dec 20, 2010)

Nick_CD said:


> i still get remarks from next door, and of course from the public when out working mobile.
> 
> The norm is, "you cant make that look any better" i just say, "come back in a few hours and see that you think"
> 
> ...


2nd that mate. Keep up the OCD cleaning!:detailer:


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

Its always - you can do mine next, wich you always laugh off but i/m now thinking of giving them a price list as a reply or just £20 hr.

We have 4x4's in work used for client site cars usually new, 09 Pathfinder (i hate them) Discovery 3's, Range Rovers etc..
I had to take a pathfinder to the locar hand wash, £15 wash dry Vac i could hear the sand paper effect and the car was moving when it wasnt! so alot of pressure and hear scratching! and full Autosmart silicone spray dash.

I did an inspection afterwards, and i suspect its been cleaned a few times at our yard power washed with the brush there, which cleanes Trucks, Diggers & CAT D6 Dozers! 

These cars would be perfect to practice my rotary polishing!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

I got a traffic warden of all people complimenting on my car over the summer, he just said "you keep it wile tidy" it just came out of nowhere but lol


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

rhino said:


> I thought they were nips?


No, they go on titties. :thumb:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

dannyson said:


> neeps? - what the hell are neeps?


:thumb:


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

SNAKEBITE said:


> No, they go on titties. :thumb:


You see what I did there?


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

I always get the you can do mine next line, from the same person each time!
I've also had " your only cleaning it like that as you havn't had many cars" What the ****!


----------



## kashcheema (Dec 20, 2010)

Or "wait till you are married, you won't have time then son"...Urmm I've been married 2.5 years, still just as enthusiastic as ever. (Gets me out of the house from the wife for a few hours)


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The longer you're married the more time you'll get - once the novelty wears off, she'll kick you out to get rid of you sooner or later :lol:

You know the story about putting peas in a jar every time to have nooky for the first year ... ... ... you've had it boy, it's downhill from now on ... ... ...


----------



## kashcheema (Dec 20, 2010)

DW58 said:


> The longer you're married the more time you'll get - once the novelty wears off, she'll kick you out to get rid of you sooner or later :lol:
> 
> You know the story about putting peas in a jar every time to have nooky for the first year ... ... ... you've had it boy, it's downhill from now on ... ... ...


Haha cracking!!


----------

